# Which K5 to get?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I want to purchase a K5, but there are several different variations. What numbers are K5, and what are the differences between them?

Charles.


----------



## Gilbert Guy (Feb 29, 2012)

*K-5's*

CC,
Here is a summary from the Greenberg Guide. Didn't know there were this many variations.

310 1946: 4-6-2, 4 piece die cast boiler, no smoke or choo-choo, reverse lever in loco to. Tender lettered Pennsylvania. Full compliment of handrails. Link coupler.

310 1947: same as 1946 with tender lettered American Flyer Lines 

311 1946: 4-6-2 die cast, smoke & choo-choo in tender, tender lettered Pennsylvania. Link coupler.

312 1946: 4-6-2 die cast, smoke and choo-choo in tender, tender lettered Pennsylvania. Link coupler.

312 1947: similar to 1946 with tender lettered American Flyer Lines

312 1948: 4-6-2 die cast, smoke and choo-choo in engine, reverse in tender with American Flyer Lines. Link coupler

312 1951 1952: similar to 1948

312AC 1949-1951: 4-6-2 die cast, smoke choo-choo in engine, reverse in tender, lettered American Flyer Lines 1949 and American Flyer 1950, 51.

313 1955-1956: 4-6-2 die cast, smoke, choo-choo in engine, red plastic insert in smoke stack, pull-mor traction tires. Tender lettered American Flyer lines

314AW 1949-1950: 4-6-2 die cast, smoke, choo-choo in engine, tender has motor driven whistle activated by DC relay. tender lettered American Flyer. 

315 1952: 4-6-2 die cast, smoke, choo-choo, air-chime whistle, tender has link coupler, lettered American Flyer Lines.

K315 similar to 315 with tender lettered American Flyer Lines.

316 1953-1954: 4-6-2 die cast, smoke, choo-choo in engine, red plastic insert in stack, pull-mor traction. Tender has air-chime whistle, lettered with American Flyer Lines or American Flyer. Knuckle couplers.

317 no year given: 4-6-2 die cast, reverse in engine. 

I have a 1948 312 and it's been a solid runner for years.

Sure hope this helps and not confuses you.

Jim


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Hrm. What does an air chime whistle sound like? I found the 314 on eBay, but I want to know what the speaker one with the can generator sounds like. Thanks!

Charles.


----------



## Major (Dec 22, 2010)

I own a number of flyer locomotives and multiple Pennsy K-5 Pacifics. I think that the 316 is the top of the line. Smoke, Choo choo, pulmor, and a Whistle. None of the "air Chime" whistles sound like the real thing but they are acceptable when use with the variable steam loco whistle controller. If you like quiet smooth running locomotives than in my opinion the early 312's with smoke in the tender cannot be beat. The early Flyer locomotives from 1946 /47 in my opinion and experience are the smoothest running of the postwar production.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Hrm, I wonder why the earlier ones are smoother. I want smoke and choo-choo for sure, I have a custom-made trainsounds boxcar for the whistle and bell. I would like to hear the air chime whistle (the speaker version) someday, so might pick up one of those. Still haven't even finished my layout, and i'm buying AF locos left and right 

Charles.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Charles, I have a couple of 312's one SIT, one SIB, both good runners. I also have a 316, the Air Chime whistle isn't much as others have stated but it is also a great runner.
I am looking for a 314AW, as I am told that whistle is has a very nice, realistic sound.

Hope this helps,
George


----------



## AF296 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey Guys: If I can chime in (Parden the punn), After working on all these whistles and vibraiting tubes, and trying different things with them. Long story short, all the Air Chime and Diesel horns perty much sound somewhat like a door buzzer. Although Mayor is right, a 710 Whistle controller will give a better sound with variable tones. The 314 AW has a DC activated whistle.. These can be quite finicky at times, but do sound the most realistic when adjusted and the chamber is cleaned properly. It's best to use a Lionel transformer with these engines though. I will have one for sale in the next few weeks.


----------

